# Using the Tivo App (Connecting to Stream) on Fire TV and Audio is Out of Sync



## cartercarter (Feb 21, 2016)

I just installed the Tivo app on our new Fire TV. The picture quality quality looks really good but the audio is out of sync. I've tried using both the Ethernet and wireless on the Tivo Premiere but it's still out of sync. 

What's weird though, when I watch a show using my phone, everything is perfect. 

Anyone run into this?


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

I have not. Forgive me, but did you try and re-boot the Stream a number of times, and even the Fire (I had to do that when I first installed the Stream, but I forget what the problems were, but not A/V synch)? I also use the Stream with FireTV, and it was worked very well as advertised.

It may be a defective Stream. I would also try and re-boot any of the routers and switches you have in relation to both the Stream and the FireTV before you call it quits.

What is your router and switch, anyway?


----------

